# Advise for kitchen wall colour....



## Barbara001 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi there.... I am new to this forum and would love to know your thoughts. Approx. a month ago I had a flood. I have an 1800's rowhouse, so the flood ruined my lower level which is my kitchen, pantry, dining room, laundry room and 2 pc. bath. On a good note, insurance is covering the new flooring, new moulding/trim , some painting and a new drainage system (not very decorish ).

I have chosen new flooring for the dining room, pantry and smallish hallway: a whitewash laminate. And 18 x 12 black tile and grout for the raised kitchen area, mudroom/laundry and bathroom. My decor I suppose is a little quirky? My accents are black and white with pieces aqua/turquoise bits here and there. One wall is exposed brick.

My question......previous to the flood, I have wainscotting on 3 walls; the lower portion was painted with F & B Shaded White. ( Trim & Cabinets: BM Cloud White on upper cabinets, Black on lower cabinets. The 1/3 remaining upper wall is: BM Stonecutter.)

The painters will be painting the previous Shaded White, which I found looked dirty. I want to go with a white and have tons of paint chips but I am at a loss. Should I stick with Cloud White, or should I use another white?.....but which one?

Your input is very much appreciated. :confused1:


----------

